# Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??



## fishmike (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo Karpfenfreaks,

ich bin am überlegen ob ich nicht auf eine geflochte Schnur zum Karpfen und Barbenangeln in der Donau umsteigen soll, ein Grund ist die Strömung, das Algenzeugs das aus dem Altarm hin und her gesühlt wird und auch der Vorteil dass der Anschlag durchgehen sollte.

Mein Bedenken jedoch ist dass ich mit der Wurfweite der Mono hinterherhinken könnte. Zur Zeit fische ich eine Prologic XLNT Camo 0,35er. Bei dieser habe ich auch schon das Problem dass die Wurfweiten schon eher gering ausfallen ~80m.

Wie schaut es aus wenn ich da z.B. eine Power Pro 30lb verwende? Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit??
Ich habe das Glück dass eine bekannt von mir bald nach Amerika fliegt und mir da günstig welche mitbringen kann.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
mfg
MICHI


----------



## ThomasRö (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Mit geflochtener wirft man normal weiter als mit monofiler Schnur, da die Tragekraft von geflochtener höher ist, und damit der Durchmesser niedriger angesetzt werden kann=weniger Luftwiderstand


----------



## tintenklecks (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Hab  letztes wochenende auch zum 1.mal mit geflochtener geangelt.
Muss ThomasRö recht geben,es lässt sich besser und weiter werfen als mit Mono.

Nur einen kleinen Nachteil hab ich festgestellt(trifft beim Karpfenangeln eher nicht zu)..... beim Zanderangeln mit Pose.
Dadurch das die geflochtene beschichtet ist,treibt sie ständig obwohl fast kein Wellengang auf dem Wasser war...ist nervig,grad Nachts,da man eh kaum was sieht.

Oder hat da jemand nen Tipp,wie man das verhindern kann??


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Kommt auf die schnur an, einige werfen sich nicht ganz so gut wie Mono, andere weit besser.

Und zum Posenfischen... naja, einerseits schwimmt Geflochtene, und das ist oft brauchbar insbesondere mit der Segelpose.
Andererseits Kurbelt man beim Matchfischen die Schnur nicht umsonst unter die Oberfläche und fischt sinkende schnur. Da ist die Schwimmeigenschaft unbrauchbar.
Dann sollte man spezielle sinkende schnüre nehmen oder bei der Mono bleiben.
Kommt also auf den genauen einsatz an.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## FischfreundHH (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Ich kann eigentlich beim Karpfenangeln nur von geflochtenen Schnüren abraten, weil geflochtene Schnur sich kaum dehnt bei Belastung, habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade grössere Karpfen bei ruckartigen Kopfstössen öfter auschlitzten. Hingegen haben monofile Schnüre eine grössere Dehnung und können die plötzlichen Fluchten besser abfangen....


----------



## spin-paule (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Die Geflochtene hat zwar mehr Luftwiderstand als Mono, kann aber, wie bereits erwähnt, bei gleicher Tragkraft wesentlich dünner gewählt werden (17er Geflochten > 16,5 kg, um diesselbe Tragkraft bei Mono zu erreichen braucht´s mind. ´ne 40er) So hebt sich der Nachteil des Luftwiderstandes mehr als auf. 
Bin selbst kein ausgesprochener Karpfenspezialist, aber Freunde berichten mir, dass die fehlende Dehnung bei der Geflochtenen absolut ein Nachteil beim Karpfenangeln ist.
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Pilkman (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Hallo!

Ich war auch eher ein Gegner von Geflochtener beim Karpfenangeln und fische gegenwärtig auch wieder mit Monofiler. 

Trotzdem ist das Angeln mit Geflochtener von der Sache her absolut unproblematisch, da man grundsätzlich vor Geflochtene eh einen (meist monofilen) Snagleader vorschaltet, um dem Abrieb zu begegnen. Und die Dehnung dieses monofilen Stücks von ca. 10-20 Meter Länge reicht locker, um bei gut eingestellter Bremse auch harte und plötzliche Fluchten abzupuffern. Mit dieser Kombination habe ich nicht mehr Fische verloren als mit Monofiler.

Anders sieht das mit einer komplett geflochtenen Kombi (Hauptschnur+Schlagschnur) aus, hier hatte ich auch vermehrt Schlitzer. 

Gegenwärtig angel ich wieder mit Monofiler, weil wir gegenwärtig überwiegend auf Distanzen von unter 80 Metern angeln und da reicht mir die unkompliziertere und vor allem im Gegensatz zur Fireline sinkende Mono gut aus. Die Fireline ist deswegen auf meinem zweiten Spulensatz gelandet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Hinzu kommt das alte "Lügenspiel" der Durchmesser der Geflechte und der Tragkraft. Sie sind viel dicker als angegeben und tragen weniger. Real kann man bestenfalls von 2/3 Durchmesser der Geflechte zu Mono ausgegehen bei gleicher linearer Tragkraft. Multipliziert mit dem starken Knotenverlust und der höheren Empfindlichkeit bleibt von der Mehrtragkraft einfach effektiv nicht so viel über, dagegen ist die Dehnungsarmut wirklich eine ganz andere Klasse für lang ausliegende Schnüre. Wenn der Carp durch ganze Seerosenbüsche oder gar Bäume geht habe ich lieber eine superglatte Mono drauf.


----------



## meckpomm (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Moin

Also ich fische seit fast fünf jahren nur noch mit geflochtener Schnur auf Karpfen. Seit zwei Jahren fische ich beim werfen die 0,06er Whiplash(schwimmend) und beim Auslegen die 15lbs Nash Bullet Braid(sinkend). Ich habe grundsätzlich nicht mehr Aussteiger als mit einer monofilen Schnur. Aber ich fische wie Markus schon schrieb, auch mit einer monofilen Schlagschnur. Dabei ist der Verbindungsknoten äusserst wichtig. Diese ist aber mitunter nur 5m lang. Ich konnte schon einige Fische von über 30Pfund mit einer solchen kombination landen und die haben im Uferbereich gebissen und wurden dort ausgedrillt. 
@Markus: Gegen den Auftrieb gibt es nur einen sinnvollen Lösungsansatz: sinkende geflochtene Schnur!

Mfg Rene


----------



## robertb (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Mit dem richtigen Haken kann man bedenkenlos auch mit durchgehender geflochtener fischen. Aber ich kenn selber Kollegen, die mit ihrem "Drillstil" bei monofiler besser aufgehoben sind...


----------



## fishmike (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

@AngelDet: Dass bei den geflochtenen immer wieder geschummelt wird ist mir bewusst. Ich werds mal mit einer geflochtenen probieren und zwar mit der Power Pro 20lb oder vielleicht die 30lb. Ich weiß noch nicht genau wass die für einen Realdurchmesser haben. Ich denke die 20lb wird lt. Herstellerangaben und die stimmen bei Power Pro ziemlich genau 0,23mm haben und die 30lb 0,28mm. Ausserdem habe ich schon vielfach gelesen dass die 20lb einiges unter der tatsächlichen Tragkraft sind. Ich werds auf jeden Fall testen.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Pilkman (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*



			
				fishmike schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich denke die 20lb wird lt. Herstellerangaben und die stimmen bei Power Pro ziemlich genau 0,23mm haben und die 30lb 0,28mm.  ...



Das klingt für mich sehr realistisch, wenn man bedenkt, dass 20lbs ungefähr 9,1 Kilo sind und 30lbs ca. 13,6 Kilo sind.


----------



## Ciprohunter (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Hallo.

Die PowerPro ist in den dünnen Stärken stark übertrieben von der Tragkraft.
7kg Schnur trägt so ungefähr 4kg (gemessen).


----------



## fishmike (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

@Ciprohunter: Die Meinungen sind wirklich unterschiedlich, ich habe schon mehrfach im Forum gelesen dass z.B. die 20lbs über 10kg trägt, da angeblich die Tragkraft der Schnüre in den Staaten auf die Knotentragkraft bezogen ist.

Ich hab mir jetzt zum Karpfenfischen eine 20lbs Schnur bestellt, werd da noch eine Mono Schlagschnur davor geben, dann hoffe ich dass die Biester beissen mögen. Wenn ich die Schnur habe, hab mir auch 30lbs, 40lbs und 50lbs Schnur bestellt, werd ich testen wieviel sie tatsächlich aushält. Von der Abriebfestigkeit soll sie jedenfalls eine der besten sein - muss sie aber auch für den Preis.

MICHI


----------



## Ciprohunter (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Hallo.

Ich sag nicht, dass die Schnur schlecht ist, die ist sogar sehr gut, ich bezweifel nur, dass die Tragkraftangaben stimmen.

Die wenigsten Leute werden nachgemessen haben, und ich hab nachgemessen und meine Waage geht korrekt.

Was allerdings komisch ist, dass in den USA und in Deutschland unterschiedliche Tragkraftangaben von der Power Pro auf der Verpackung stehen.

Also einfach mal auf http://www.powerpro.com/using/specs.asp schauen und sich über die Metrische und die Amerikanische Tragkraft-Tabelle wundern.

30lb Schnur (=13,6kg) ist da mit 0.011 inch = 0.279mm gelistet
Die Metrischen Angaben zu 13 kg sagen aber, dass die Schnur 0,23mm haben soll.
Werd da mal einer Schlau draus!


----------



## robertb (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Hab letztens ne Spule amerikanischer Spiderwire 30 lb geschenkt bekommen.
Die fällt auch fast wie ne 30er aus. Die neulich gekaufte deutsche Schnur mit 0,17er Durchmesser fällt um Welten schmaler aus und soll auch noch mehr tragen (16,5 kg), irgendwie will es mir nicht so recht in den Kopf gehen  #d


----------



## Tinca (2. August 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

naja..

zum thema geflochtene und schlecht auf karpfen kann ich nur sagen:

ich halte das für humbug.

ich fische seit knapp 4 jahren auf karpfen ausschließlich mit geflochtener (fireline und whiplash) und zwar sowohl hauptschnur als auch vorfach!

in meinem eigenen weiher, der einen guten bestand mit meist 6-12 pfund karpfen hat habe ich zig-fach die geflochtene im drill erleben dürfen. (der größte lag übrigens bei 19,5 pfund.)
warum das bei mir geht? ganz einfach, ich habe als rute keine karpfenrute mit XXL wurfgewicht, sondern eine uralte daiwa (wurde damals als "zanderrute" von meinem vater gekauft) mit einem wurfgewicht von 40gr. und einer top-spitzenaktion. die spitze federt die teilweise heftigen fluchten der gut im futter stehenden karpfen sehr gut ab. 
auch habe ich die bremse nicht "angeknallt" wie das bei vielen angeblichen "karpfenspezis" immer wieder beobachtet werden kann.
verloren habe ich seit ich die geflochtenen durchgehend benutze noch keinen einzigen.
und das obwohl mein weiher mit alten bäumen, pflanzen etc gespickt ist und alles andere als ein "freies" gewässer darstellt.

ok. ich weiß nicht, wie die kombination auf monster karpfen mit 40 pfund aufwärts funktioniert - ist mir aber relativ wurschd ;-)
ich bleib bei meiner geflochteten kombi in verbindung mit einer relativ feinen spitze an rute - egal was die selbsternannten "karpfenspezis" sagen...

die kombination verwende ich im übrigen auch auf forellen. und auch deren teiweise heftigen fluchten schluckt meine alte daiwa trotz der geflochtenen wunderbar...

Tinca


----------



## fishmike (3. August 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Irgendwie verarschen uns die Hersteller der geflochtenen Schnüre ziemlich was den Durchmesser angeht.
So wird z.B. bei der amerikanischen Version der Power Pro in 20lb ein Durchmesser von 0,009 in. angegeben. 1 in inch sind 28,irgendwas cm, das heißt diese Schnur hat lt. amerikanischen Angaben einen Durchmesser von ca. 0,23 mm.
Auf der deutschen Version der Schnur wird ein Durchmesser von 0,15 mm angegeben.

Nicht nur bei diesem Hersteller ist das so. Auch bei den Schnüren von Berkley und co ist dies der Fall!

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Tinca (4. August 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

das mit den falschen durchmessern will ich garnicht bestreiten ;-)

aber warum geflochtene angeblich nicht zum karpfen angeln taugt, konnte mir noch keiner wirklich plausibel erklären. (zumindest nicht mit einer gescheiten rute...)

gruß Tinca


----------



## radlfahrer (10. August 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

würd ich nicht empfehlen wegen geringer dehnung schlitzen fische schneller aus


----------



## Tinca (15. August 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

wie ich schon sagte, mit einer gescheiten rute schlitzen die nicht aus.


----------



## duck_68 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*



			
				Tinca schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich schon sagte, mit einer gescheiten rute schlitzen die nicht aus.



... und nun erklär mir mal einer, was der Unterschied zwischen einer "gescheiten" und einer "dummen" Rute ist #c 

Ich will nicht dumm sterben :q  :q 

Martin #h


----------



## Pilkman (15. August 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Na komm Martin, ´ne "gescheite" Rute ist in dem Fall eine Rute mit einer relativ weichen Aktion, bei der die Schläge des Fisches wegen der Dehnungsarmut der Geflochtenen über den Blank gepuffert werden...  :m

... also keine 3 Pfund aufwärts Testkurve mit knallharter Spitzenaktion... :m

PS: 
Jaaaa, ich weiss... es gibt auch 3 Pfund Ruten, die a´la Century Armalite megaluschi weich ausfallen und somit auch geeignet wären...


----------



## pfantomas (15. August 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Wenn wir schon mal bei Geflochtenen sind:

Hat einer eine Idee, was den Preis der *NASH BULLET BRAID* zu sage und schreibe
*500m zu 73,52€* rechtfertigt??????????

Bekommt man mit der Schnur eine Fanggarantie, hat Onkel Nash jeden Meter persönlich geküsst oder was ist das Besondere? |kopfkrat 

so long, Gruß Thomas |wavey:


----------



## Pilkman (15. August 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Moin Thomas,

lt. der Aussage meines Kumpels René (meckpomm) soll das wohl die einzige Geflochtene sein, die auch wirklich zuverlässig auf den Gewässergrund absinkt. Seine Erfahrungen diesbezüglich mit anderen sinkenden Geflochtenen (z.B. Fox Gravitron usw.) waren wohl nicht so sahnig.

Andererseits ist die Bullet Braid so monstermäßig rau und grob geflochten, dass die Schnur praktisch nur zum Auslegen der Montagen taugt. Werfen kann man die eigentlich nicht. Genau für den Zweck nutzt René die aber auch nur und dafür scheint die wirklich in Ordnung zu sein.

PS: Ich find den Preis trotzdem aasig...  #d


----------



## Krabbenfischer (15. August 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Was die unterschiedlichen Tragkraftangaben in USA und Europa angeht: 

Vielleicht kann man in USA ja den Hersteller auf Schadensersatz (z.B. wg. entgangener Freude, oder weil man abgestürzt ist, als man sich mit der etwas "dickeren" variante Abseilen wollte) verklagen, weil die Schnur nicht das gehalten hat, was auf der Packung stand... 

Bei den Summen die in USA bei Gerichten über den "Tisch" gehen sind Hersteller von Produkten in USA tendentiell erheblich ehrlicher bzw. vorsichtiger, was Versprechungen angeht...


----------



## Chicago Angler (15. August 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Ich nutze Power Pro hauptsaechlich zum Spinnfischen.  Meiner Meinung nach kann ich damit weiter werfen als mit Mono.  Ich verliere kaum Fische und schreibe es einer eher weichen Rute zu.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was mit den unterschiedlichen Angaben bezueglich der Tragkraft los ist.


----------



## donlotis (15. August 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze meine geflochtene Schnur (Powerline) auch nur zum Spinnfischen. Auch ich erziele damit wesentlich weitere Würfe, man kann auch präziser bestimmte Stellen anwerfen... Mein Rute ist auch so gewählt, dass sie einiges abfedern kann, was da aus dem Wasser kommt...
Das mit der Tragkraft der Schnur kann man wohl nur im Selbstversuch mit einem schweren Gewicht ausprobieren oder endlich den entsprechenden Fisch an die Angel bekommen...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Gunnar. (15. August 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*



> , weil geflochtene Schnur sich kaum dehnt bei Belastung, habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade grössere Karpfen bei ruckartigen Kopfstössen öfter auschlitzten.


Prinzipel richtig , aber nach 8 Jahren Fireline sag ich das mann mit einer weicheren Rute und einer wohl dosierten Bremse dem entgegen wirken kann.Zum Anfang hab ich mit der geflochten genauso "hantiert" wie mit einer mono. Das ging schief.Mitlerweile haben aben aber schnurbedingte Aussteiger bei mir absoluten Seltenheitswert.
Was das werfen angeht....*Ich *werfe mit *meiner *Rute+Rolle mit einer geflochten weiter als mit einer mono. Bei *gleicher  *Rute+Rolle .......... wenn dann noch PVA-Mat. mit drann hängt , ist der Unterschied bei *mir *noch größer.


----------



## pfantomas (16. August 2005)

*AW: Weitwürfe mit geflochtener??*

Hatte bis zum großen Knall auf der Spodrod eine sich verjüngende Brandungsschnur (Cortest 0,28mm - 0,57mm)
Hab dann gewechselt auf eine 16er Geflochtene in die ich 15m 20er eingespleißt habe. 
Himmelweiter Unterschied !!!
80m mit der Mono waren richtig Arbeit, mit der Geflochtenen deutlich einfacher.
Ich konnte auf einmal durchziehen, ohne das ein Teil der Energie in der Dehnung der Mono verschwunden ist. Hatte einen direkteren Kontakt zur Rute, was sich in Weite und Präzision wiederspiegelte.
Das selbe Gefühl hab ich bei den Karpfenruten, wenn ich 10m Quicksilver als Schlagschnur fische. Alle eingesetzte Energie geht in die Rute, kein Zentimeter vom Wurfbogen geht verloren, weil sich erst mal die Mono dehnt.
(so zumindest meine Theorie)
Demnächst probiere ich eine durchgehend Geflochtene auf der Karpfenrute mit der großen Rolle. Mal sehen was für Erfahrungen ich damit mache.
PS:
Zum twistern fisch ich geflochtene Schnüre, seit ich die Profi-Blinker Technik praktiziere (min.20 Jahre):
harte Rute, geflochtene Schnur, Bisserkennung über den Finger


so long, Gruß Thomas |wavey:


----------



## Carpandy (12. August 2021)

Hallo,

möchte hier nochmal eine andere Perspektive für das Thema geben:

Viele Gewässer haben Hindernisse, sei es Kraut, Muscheln, Totholz, Felsen... die meisten Angler haben kein Boot dabei. Bei 100m oder mehr Distanz hängt man sehr schnell iwo fest, je nach Gewässer.
Also, wer beim Fischen auf Distanz ohne Boot nicht zig Meter Schnur im Wasser lassen will, der kann so vorgehen:
1. Eine geflochtene Hauptschnur mit "echten" 0.20-0.25 Durchmesser, am besten aus 8-Strang --> rund
2. 8-12m monofile, weiche Schlagschnur (0.55-065) anbinden (Mahin-Knoten)
3. sehr kurzes Stück 0.36-038er Mono oder ca. 0.10er Geflecht zwischen Blei und Schlagschnur einschalufen und dieses Stück mit einem Schlauch überdecken.

Sinn der Sache:
Die Tragkraft der Haupt- und Schlagschnur Kombo liegt bei >15kg und stellt durch die Schalgschnur eine sehr abriebsresistente Verbindung dar.
Die Tragkraft des kurzen Stücks dünnerer Schnur im Schlauch bildet eine vor Abrieb geschützte Sollbruchstelle bei ca. 8-10kg Tragkraft.
Wenn man nun auf 100m Entfernung einen Hänger hat, reisst die Schnur garantiert an der Sollbruchstelle ab, man verliert Blei und Vorfach, aber rettet die geflochtene Hauptschnur und die Schlagschnur.

Ich persönlich werfe mit dieser Kombo, einer 13ft 3lbs Rute, einer BigPit Rolle und 4.25lbs Weitwurfbei bis 100m, max 120m. Meine Rute hat eine semiparabolische Aktion und ist dabei etwas überladen, macht das aber mit. Die 0.38er Sollbruchstelle macht die Gewaltwürfe mit diesem Bleigewicht noch mit. Das sollte man aber ausgiebig testen, bevor ein Haken dran kommt. Ein Großkarpfen reisst eine 36-38er Schnur nur durch, wenn diese verletzt wird an Hindernissen. Der Schauch über dem kurzen Stück verhindert das. So eine Montage enthält viele Knoten, man sollte also sehr gewissenhaft vorgehen - dann klappt es auch zuverlässig.

Zum Ausschlitzen:
Ich stelle meine Bremse wenn der Fisch in den Nahbereich kommt auf "etwas zu leicht" ein und halte mit dem Zeigefinger ein bisschen auf die Spule, damit sie stehen bleibt. Macht der Fisch eine plötzliche Flucht nehme ich den Zeigefinger weg und er kann leichtgängig Schnur nehmen, ohne dass da was passiert. Eine Schlagschnur-Mono mit 0.55-0.65 hat so viel Tragkraft, dass ich keine große Elastizität mehr feststelle. Die Schlagschnur hilft also fürs Thema Ausschlitzen wenig... die Bremse machts...

Generell ist es immer besser ein Boot dabei zu haben, speziell bei größeren Distanzen. Ich wollte aber hier mal meine Perspektive schildern für die Situation ohne Boot. Man muss sich als Boilie-Angler auch immer im klaren sein: wer die Montage abreisst hat da draußen eine für mehrere Tage aktive Falle liegen, also ein aktiver Köder mit Haken dran. Niemand sieht was dann passiert... das ist also alles andere als waidgerecht... in diesem Sinne, bei Distanz im Allgemeinen besser mit Boot!

VG, Andy


----------



## Carpandy (12. August 2021)

... und weils grad so schön is noch ein Hinweis (speziell für Anfänger):

Wer mit geflochtener Hauptschnur und vorgeschalteter Schlagschnur fischt, der muss mit Folgendem rechnen: die Schlagschnur ist dick und schwer im Vergleich zur geflochtenen Hauptschnur. Wer also ein paar mal über 100m auswirft und wieder reinholt, der wird feststellen, dass die Geflochtene in sich verdreht ist. Das hat folgenden Grund: Zwangläufig entsteht durchs Auswerfen und Eindrehen der Schnur eine Verdrillung. Die Schnur dreht sich in der Regel (beim Angeln mit durchgängiger Mono weitläufig unbemerkt) VOR der Rute, also VOR dem Kontakt mit Rutenringen von selbst FREI. Man kann das gut beobachten, wenn man am Ende des Einholvorgangs die letzten Meter vor der Angel hängen lässt, dann sieht man, wie sich das Blei solange um die eigene Achse dreht bis die Schnur ihre Verdrehung wieder gelöst hat. Das ist ganz normal. (Solange das Blei durchs Wasser geschleppt wird dreht sich der Wirbel am Blei)
Beim Einsatz einer Schlagschnur jedoch, müsste die geflochtene Hauptschnur die Schlagschnur mit drehen können, damit die Verdrehung gelöst werden kann. Die Geflochtene ist aber viel torsionsschwächer und kann die Schlagschnur nicht mit drehen, da diese so schwer ist. Folglich bleibt die geflochtene Schnur verdreht, die Verdrehung löst sich nicht von selbst. Diese Verdrehung kummuliert sich mit der Anzahl Auswürfe solang, bis ein Kringeln der geflochtenen Hauptschnur einsetzt. Deshalb muss man bei dieser Art der Angelei ab und zu den Verbindungsknoten durchschneiden, ein Blei an das offene Ende der geflochtenen Schnur binden und einige Male auswerfen. Man wird dabei feststellen: sobald die Schlagschnur entfernt ist, ist das Geflecht in der Lage sich frei zu drehen. 3-5 mal Werfen und frei drehen lassen genügt, dann kann man die Schlagschnur wieder anbinden und es kann ohne Verdrehung oder Gefahr von Schnurknoten weiter gehen für etliche Würfe... bis es wieder so weit ist, dass der Verbindungknoten getrennt werden muss  

Zum Glück beschränkt sich der verdrehte Abschnitt i.d.R. auf die letzten 10-20m vor der Schlagschnur, so dass der Aufwand fürs Freidrehen dennoch im Rahmen bleibt...

VG, Andy


----------



## jkc (13. August 2021)

Carpandy schrieb:


> ...Die Schnur dreht sich in der Regel (beim Angeln mit durchgängiger Mono weitläufig unbemerkt) VOR der Rute, also VOR dem Kontakt mit Rutenringen...


Ehm, what? 
Da bekommt man ja Knoten im Kopf.  
Wie soll das bitte von statten gehen, was soll da die Schnur vor den Rutenringen zum verdrallen animieren oder gar zwingen.
Insbesondere beim Karpfenangeln wo Safetyclip Montagen weit verbreitet sind und in Kombination mit schweren Bleien eine 1A Kielwirkung auf die Schnur haben...
Ich will nicht verneinen, dass mit andauernder Nutzung Schnurdrall auf die Schnur kommt aber dieser wird maßgeblich am Schnurlaufröllchen entstehen, insbesondere wenn im Drill Schnur über die Bremse abgezogen wird, aber auch beim einfachen einkurbeln; Mag sein, dass dieser dann vor den Rutenringen zusammengeschoben wird, aber ganz sicher dreht sich die Schnur vor den Ringen nicht oder nur in seeeehhhr seltenen Ausnahmefällen, wenn z.B. ein Inlineblei beim einholen durch den Wasserwiderstand zum rotieren gebracht wird.

Grüße JK


----------



## Carpandy (13. August 2021)

jkc:
...der Einwand mit den Montagen ist richtig: bei nicht drehbar gelagerten Montagen (z.B. Safetyclip) ist selbst bei Verwendung von durchgängiger Mono das Freidrehen eingeschränkt. Aus diesem Grund (und anderen Gründen) verwende ich lieber drehbar gelagerte Heli-Rigs für Weitwurf.

Der zitierte Satz ist etwas ungenau: ich wollte sagen, dass sich die Schnur VOR der Rute in der Regel von selbst FREI dreht, indem sie rotiert (am Wirbel des Bleis oder samt Blei). Ich habe nun im Beitrag oben "von selbst FREI" ergänzt, dann ist es weniger missverständlich.
Was also verdreht die Schnur ursächlich? Das Umlegen der Schnur übers Schnurlaufröllchen auf die Spule verdreht sie, richtig. Beim nächsten Wurf wirft man diese Verdrillung dann mit raus. Beim Einholen bietet schon der erste Rutenring einen Torsionswiderstand, wodurch die Verdrehung beim EInholen auf die letzten 10-20m zusammen geschoben wird. Erstmal nicht so merkbar, über mehrere Distanzwürfe kummuliert sich die Verdrillung bei Verwendung von Geflochtener vor der Schlagschnur. Wie intensiv das Ganze auftritt muss dann jeder selbst bei seinem Gerät beobachten.


----------



## jkc (13. August 2021)

OK, dann bin ich bei Dir, oben ließt es sich so, als würde der Schnurdrall vor dem Spitzenring entstehen.

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Oanga83 (13. August 2021)

fishmike schrieb:


> Algenzeugs das aus dem Altarm hin und her gesühlt wird und auch der Vorteil dass der Anschlag durchgehen sollte.


Wenn dem so ist würde ich bei der Mono bleiben.
Das Algenzeugs setzt sich total fies an der Geflochtenen fest.


----------



## jkc (14. August 2021)

ob das für ihn wohl nach 16 Jahren noch Relevanz hat?


----------



## Oanga83 (14. August 2021)

Da bin ich wohl übers Datum gestolpert
**


----------

